# forge vs. eurojet



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

i think i just blew my stock DV. i haven't gotten any CELs but i don't hold boost.
anyways my question was which DV should i go with a forge or should a spring the extra cash and get a eurojet kit?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: forge vs. eurojet (_leo_)*

you cant go wrong with the revised stock valve. Look up the new OEM piston style DV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

i didn't know they came out with a revised oem valve. 
i haven't browsed the boards in a long time
do you have a part number??


_Modified by _leo_ at 9:17 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Black Forest and ECS sell it on their sites


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i would rather buy eurojet's than any aftermarket or OEM one
just my .02


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

OEM Diverter Calve has been holding up pretty good on our 3 TFSI Stg2+ cars, one of them regularly on track.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_OEM Diverter Calve has been holding up pretty good on our 3 TFSI Stg2+ cars, one of them regularly on track.

I upgrade to the new OEM one and have not had a problem since. I would stick with OEM if I were you since the car was designed for that style of DV. (Not to mention it will save you money)


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

Go with the new stock version!


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: forge vs. eurojet (wazzap1101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_you cant go wrong with the revised stock valve. Look up the new OEM piston style DV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2... I'm also running the newest OEM piston style DV. Affordable and stress-free. Loving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Can someone post links to the newest OEM DV?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Forge..... it's what we do.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Eurojet or OEM . . . skip the forge. 
Dave


----------



## TUFFTOMFSI (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*

eurojet ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best dudes


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

eurojet or new piston style stock.
my Forge keeps messing up... alot of flutter and I keep needing to tighting things up and lube the thing or else it messes up and makes my RPMs jump like CRAZY when i shift or get off the gas...
im thinking about either getting the EJ DV relocation kit, or stock DV.


----------



## ForgeMotorsport (Nov 16, 2000)

Mr Krieger
If you have any issues please call the Forge Orlando guys on 407 447 5363


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (ForgeMotorsport)*

I've had our valve kit installed on my personal daily driver for over 30,000 miles now with absolutely ZERO issues. In fact, the valve on my car is a return from a customer who claimed he had nothing but problems with it, yet its been working perfectly fine for me ever since. It holds boost without any degree of difficulty and discharges when and for how long the ECU tells it to.
Our valve is the first and ONLY kit on the market to retain ECU control over valve operation, and it comes with a lifetime warranty and money back guarantee. It is also fully compatible with any and all other modification combinations, not requiring changes to various intake and intercooler piping components to enable fitment of the kit.
It can be used on a bone stock car or any level of modification thereafter.
It includes an intake manifold tap that provides for up to two additional vacuum/pressure references for a boost gauge and a water/meth injection kit, or any other modification requiring an intake manifold reference.


----------



## NotQuiteWes (Jul 15, 2008)

As much as i debated on the forge DV, if you're going to heavily modify or engine I'd go with the Eurojet DV.
Here's my thread on it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'd go with the new OEM valve. It requires no maintenance and does not alter the operation of the vehicle in any way. 
Part Number *06H 145 710 D*


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I am quite happy with my EJ dv...


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

I used Forge's OEM replacement valve when I was stg1 and had no problems, switched out to an HKS SSQV and that was iffy, Currently have been running the Forge Type RS valve in my relocated setup though. Its definitely my favorite and if its good enough for 700whp evo's its good enough for me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Noside)*

I'll probably do the same and either relocate a supersize valve or the rs as you did noside. No issues with my stock location replacement to date, but then I'm not a huge fan of that placement either.
fyi- moved the wire and all is good







Just like we said.

_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_I used Forge's OEM replacement valve when I was stg1 and had no problems, switched out to an HKS SSQV and that was iffy, Currently have been running the Forge Type RS valve in my relocated setup though. Its definitely my favorite and if its good enough for 700whp evo's its good enough for me!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Angel any benefits from moving from the regular Forge TFSI DV 
to the RS one ?
I also thought of trying this one, but don't wanna lose ECU control.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Slight but yes they exist. Same reasons we offer relocation kits for 1.8t's. ( I run one on my 1.8t gti 337 actually ) We could still use the solenoid supplied with our normal fsi valves to manipulate the vac signal to the relocated rs, that was my plan actually. We could both use the same setup, I'll block off the stock location and switch to one of our s3 intakes so that I will have the recirc bung, after that, they could be made identical essentially.









_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Angel any benefits from moving from the regular Forge TFSI DV 
to the RS one ?
I also thought of trying this one, but don't wanna lose ECU control.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Slight but yes they exist. Same reasons we offer relocation kits for 1.8t's. ( I run one on my 1.8t gti 337 actually ) We could still use the solenoid supplied with our normal fsi valves to manipulate the vac signal to the relocated rs, that was my plan actually. We could both use the same setup, I'll block off the stock location and switch to one of our s3 intakes so that I will have the recirc bung, after that, they could be made identical essentially.










I'm just asking cause there seem to be different connections to the TFSI DV and the RS DV.
The TFSI one has two nipple on it, and the RS only has one.
What benefits would you think are there ??
My TFSI DV works like a charm...I love it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT:I just realized the benefits you refer to are those offered by actual relocation and not
DV switching (right ?).So i would have to guess those already with an S3 setup wouldn't see much when going from a normal TFSI DV to an RS one ?


_Modified by GolfRS at 1:12 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Not unless you're flowing too much for the valve's size and lift to handle. The relocation is where most of the benefit lies.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not unless you're flowing too much for the valve's size and lift to handle. The relocation is where most of the benefit lies.

So would your guess be the K04 would be able to outflow the normal TFSI DV ??
Would that actually result in pressure loss ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

No and no. It should be able to handle it and the resultant issue wouldn't be boost loss, but instead the inability to vent it fast enough.

_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
So would your guess be the K04 would be able to outflow the normal TFSI DV ??
Would that actually result in pressure loss ?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The relocation is where most of the benefit lies.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Post IC (cooler air) recirculation, no flow reversal through charge piping/IC, shorten vacuum length source for faster valve response.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Precisely. Plus easier to reach and for someone that sells valves for a living, a little more visible as well. Not a bad thing. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Post IC (cooler air) recirculation, no flow reversal through charge piping/IC, shorten vacuum length source for faster valve response.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Is there a relocation kit for the forge on the market currently?


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

i have the forge one for sale.. was on car for 2 weeks 150$


----------



## Dimitris_Kon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Angel I tried Forge RS DV to my A4 2.0tfsi with 3076R and the engine couldn't keep idle.. Any ideas? My stock dv is about to explode. 


_Modified by Dimitris_Kon at 9:50 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dimitris_Kon)*

In your picture sent via email it would appear that your setup isn't recirculated. With the single piston setup in an rs valve that won't likely work. I wrote you back either way so we'll get you sorted.


_Quote, originally posted by *Dimitris_Kon* »_Angel I tried Forge RS DV to my A4 2.0tfsi with 3076R and the engine couldn't keep idle.. Any ideas? My stock dv is about to explode. 

_Modified by Dimitris_Kon at 9:50 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## Dimitris_Kon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Angel thanks for your answer and I replied back. So you think its because it needs recirculating? I was hoping with that valve I could solve the OEM valve issue on my setup. When I place the OEM valve back, the idle keeps steady..
Dimitris


_Modified by Dimitris_Kon at 1:48 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Vacuum leak somewhere, most probably from open recirculation....


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'd go with the new OEM valve. It requires no maintenance and does not alter the operation of the vehicle in any way. 
Part Number *06H 145 710 D*

















thanks finally my second question was answered,. i'd rather go with a stock part over an aftermarket anyways, i can always return my APR chip to stock if i need warrenty servicing and not get asked questions
on another note is there an revised PCV yet or is it the same poopie valve.
i haven't been on the boards in months so i'm not familiar with the new parts going around


_Modified by _leo_ at 4:10 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The latest revision should be fine. I cant remember if mine was changed or not but I know for sure I've had the same valve since november of 2007.


----------



## _leo_ (May 21, 2005)

ah ok cool my PCV should still be good but since i'm goign to get a new DV i might as well but a PCV too


----------

